# Solved: NoteBurner not working.



## dcons113 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently using a Windows Vista Operating System. The problem I have is found in the NoteBurner software I bought. This software converts audio files, and I use it for my Zune. Recently I have gotten this error twice when opening up NoteBurner:

Read Temporary Folder From Registry Error (02)

After those errors the program will open up, but won't convert any files. I use realPlayer to virtually rip my music to the Noteburner cd drive. I'm not really sure what to do, and I have tried searching on the internet to find a relativley close answer.

Any help would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program?


----------



## dcons113 (Feb 3, 2009)

well that worked. i feel stupid. thanks a lot!


----------

